
Show HN: TGmeetup – A collection set of technical groups' information (meetup) - sufuf3
https://github.com/TGmeetup/TGmeetup
======
sufuf3
This is a collection set of technical groups' meetup. Collect the technical
meetup information and get the activity from meetup platform, such as Meetup,
KKTIX ... etc. The user can use this tool to find technical meetup and attend
it. This project provide CLI, Web, Google Calendar, RSS, GitHub Issues to show
the events.

